# How many Screws in a Bucket



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Ive asked this question here before but cannot find the thread


I usally purchase screw from HD in 25lbs buckets.


But recently ive been buying from this guy on ebay

http://stores.ebay.com/Drywall-Screw-Sales_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


seems cheap, but not sure on the quantity. How many screws are in 


1 1/4
1 5/8
3 

all in 25 lbs buckets im paying approx $52 for a 25 lbs case.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Since you're a buying and selling type of guy, get yourself a piece counting scale and see if he's ripping you off or not. With these scales, you zero the scale with your empty bucket on, weigh one piece to calibrate it for one item, then fill up the bucket and the scale will tell you how many pieces are inside.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea, you tell me. Put a pound of screws on a scale (use the wife's cooking scale), count them, then multiply by 25 (1/2 lb. x 50), that will be the amount + or - a few, post your results. If you want exact numbers count each of them in the 25 lbs, have fun.


.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know, gosh, 50 + or minus, cooking, scales, multiplying, 1/2

dang, my head hurts, think I will waite for the answer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1 lb Box. Size 6x1-1/4" Quantity per box 256

1 lb Box. Size 6x1-5/8" Quantity per box 208

1 lb Box. Size 8x3" Quantity per box 83


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

* *1-5/8" x #6*
* Bugle Head, #2 Phillips Drive
* Black, Coarse Thread, Sharp Point
* 25lb Clear Resealable Bucket with Handle
* Approximately 200 per pound

200 x 25 =* 5000*


 Link 1

* *1-1/4" x #6*
* Bugle Head, #2 Phillips Drive
* Black, FINE Thread, Sharp Point
* 25lb Clear Resealable Bucket with Handle
* Approximately 258 per pound

258 x 25 = *6450*

Link 2



Search on Amazon.com for the sizes you're interested in.

.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

ok 1 of his auction states 5000 1 5/8 @ approx 22 LBS im guessing these are lighter screws 


the thing is, i want 2 be 100% sure on the count, we go through ALOT of screws and i could be saving alot of money here


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

sounds like you might be 500 shy.

20 screws/lb shy.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

*How many Screws in a Bucket* 

I just looked in my bucket.

6


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

screws are sold by the lb of steel the count dosent seem to matter.  I would like less screws in the bucket per 25lb because it would make the screws stronger, more steel.


----------

